# How to Cool Down on a Hot Day



## katesgoey (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's Tank taking advantage of the lawn being watered


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sandy Tank is sure a cutie. Looks like he is enjoying the cool down.


----------



## Isa (Sep 3, 2009)

Cute pic  Tank looks really happy in the sun, under the ''rain''


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 3, 2009)

I just zoomed in to try to estimate Tank's size with a landscaping brick for scale. Is he really as big as he looks? Is he a Sulcata? And, I must ask, do his carapace scutes have some pyramiding? Just curious, as always, to find out information that may help me take better care of Taco.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 3, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 4, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> I just zoomed in to try to estimate Tank's size with a landscaping brick for scale. Is he really as big as he looks? Is he a Sulcata? And, I must ask, do his carapace scutes have some pyramiding? Just curious, as always, to find out information that may help me take better care of Taco.



Hi Stephanie,

Tank is a Leopard (S.p. babcocki) tortoise. He is just shy of 15" SCL. I "rescued" Tank from his former owner who said he had lived in her backyard for years until she decided she wanted a pool instead. She "thought" he was 10-12 years old. I've had him for over 2 years now. He was more "pyramided" when I got him - as soon as I adopted him I found the africantortoise site, then later this forum and have steadily improved his diet and environment the more I've learned. Thanks for asking. Learning about their care is an ongoing endeavor, but I'm enjoying the heck out of it!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool! It's nice to hear that the changes you made in his diet and environment helped to prevent additional pyramding. What two or three things did you do that you believe made a difference in Tank's shell growth?
Thanks!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 4, 2009)

Great pic!! Tank is very cute and I love his name


----------

